# intel wifi 5150



## braveduck (May 14, 2010)

Hello.

I got a Lenovo S12-1n netbook, and it has intel wifi 5150 chip built-in. At least, I believe it to be 5150. As far as I've read, it should be supported under FreeBSD 8.0 by iwn driver. It worked under ArchLinux, the problem is I don't like linux =)



```
uname -a
FreeBSD ulyss.urtext.ru 8.0-RELEASE-p2 FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE-p2 #0: Thu May 13 18:12:03 EEST 2010     root@ulyss.urtext.ru:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/ULYSS  i386
```

And I have put these lines into the kernel config:


```
device          wlan
device          iwn
device          iwnfw
device          firmware
device          pci
```

Still the device is not detected, there is no iwn0 in ifconfig output.
Any advice would be great.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 14, 2010)

How does it show up in [cmd=]dmesg -a[/cmd]
?


----------



## braveduck (May 15, 2010)

It does not show up at all.

here is the dmesg output


```
Copyright (c) 1992-2009 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
        The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE-p2 #0: Thu May 13 18:12:03 EEST 2010
    [email]root@ulyss.urtext.ru[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/ULYSS
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
CPU: Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU N270   @ 1.60GHz (1600.01-MHz 686-class CPU)
  Origin = "GenuineIntel"  Id = 0x106c2  Stepping = 2
  Features=0xbfe9fbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,CLFLUSH,DTS,ACPI,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,SS,HTT,TM,PBE>
  Features2=0x40c39d<SSE3,DTES64,MON,DS_CPL,EST,TM2,SSSE3,xTPR,PDCM,<b22>>
  AMD Features=0x100000<NX>
  AMD Features2=0x1<LAHF>
  TSC: P-state invariant
real memory  = 1073741824 (1024 MB)
avail memory = 891052032 (849 MB)
ACPI APIC Table: <PTLTD          APIC  >
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 2 CPUs
FreeBSD/SMP: 1 package(s) x 1 core(s) x 2 HTT threads
 cpu0 (BSP): APIC ID:  0
 cpu1 (AP/HT): APIC ID:  1
ioapic0 <Version 1.1> irqs 0-23 on motherboard
Cuse4BSD v0.1.11 @ /dev/cuse
kbd1 at kbdmux0
acpi0: <LENOVO CB-01> on motherboard
acpi0: [ITHREAD]
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
Timecounter "ACPI-fast" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 1000
acpi_timer0: <24-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x1008-0x100b on acpi0
acpi_ec0: <Embedded Controller: GPE 0x47> port 0x62,0x66 on acpi0
acpi_hpet0: <High Precision Event Timer> iomem 0xfed00000-0xfed003ff on acpi0
Timecounter "HPET" frequency 25000000 Hz quality 900
acpi_button0: <Power Button> on acpi0
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
pci0: <memory, RAM> at device 0.1 (no driver attached)
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> port 0x1c00-0x1cff at device 3.0 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
pci0: <memory, RAM> at device 3.1 (no driver attached)
pci0: <serial bus, SMBus> at device 3.2 (no driver attached)
pci0: <memory, RAM> at device 3.3 (no driver attached)
pci0: <processor> at device 3.5 (no driver attached)
ohci0: <OHCI (generic) USB controller> mem 0xb0006000-0xb0006fff irq 20 at device 4.0 on pci0
ohci0: [ITHREAD]
usbus0: <OHCI (generic) USB controller> on ohci0
ehci0: <EHCI (generic) USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xb0007000-0xb00070ff irq 21 at device 4.1 on pci0
ehci0: [ITHREAD]
usbus1: EHCI version 1.0
usbus1: <EHCI (generic) USB 2.0 controller> on ehci0
ohci1: <OHCI (generic) USB controller> mem 0xb0008000-0xb0008fff irq 22 at device 6.0 on pci0
ohci1: [ITHREAD]
usbus2: <OHCI (generic) USB controller> on ohci1
ehci1: <EHCI (generic) USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xb0007400-0xb00074ff irq 23 at device 6.1 on pci0
ehci1: [ITHREAD]
usbus3: EHCI version 1.0
usbus3: <EHCI (generic) USB 2.0 controller> on ehci1
hdac0: <NVidia MCP79 High Definition Audio Controller> mem 0xb0000000-0xb0003fff irq 17 at device 8.0 on pci0
hdac0: HDA Driver Revision: 20090624_0136
hdac0: [ITHREAD]
pcib1: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 9.0 on pci0
pci1: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib1
atapci0: <nVidia AHCI controller> port 0x30e0-0x30e7,0x30d4-0x30d7,0x30d8-0x30df,0x30d0-0x30d3,0x30c0-0x30cf mem 0xb0004000-0xb0005fff irq 18 at device 11.0 on pci0
atapci0: [ITHREAD]
atapci0: AHCI v1.20 controller with 6 3Gbps ports, PM supported
ata2: <ATA channel 0> on atapci0
ata2: [ITHREAD]
ata3: <ATA channel 1> on atapci0
ata3: [ITHREAD]
ata4: <ATA channel 2> on atapci0
ata4: [ITHREAD]
ata5: <ATA channel 3> on atapci0
ata5: [ITHREAD]
ata6: <ATA channel 4> on atapci0
ata6: [ITHREAD]
ata7: <ATA channel 5> on atapci0
ata7: [ITHREAD]
pcib2: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 19 at device 12.0 on pci0
pci2: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib2
pcib3: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 13.0 on pci0
pci3: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib3
pcib4: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 14.0 on pci0
pci4: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib4
pcib5: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 16.0 on pci0
pci5: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib5
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0x4000-0x407f mem 0xb1000000-0xb1ffffff,0xc0000000-0xcfffffff,0xb4000000-0xb5ffffff irq 23 at device 0.0 on pci5
nvidia0: <ION> on vgapci0
vgapci0: child nvidia0 requested pci_enable_busmaster
vgapci0: child nvidia0 requested pci_enable_io
vgapci0: child nvidia0 requested pci_enable_io
nvidia0: [ITHREAD]
pcib6: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 20 at device 21.0 on pci0
pci6: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib6
bge0: <Broadcom BCM5906 A2, ASIC rev. 0xc002> mem 0xb2000000-0xb200ffff irq 20 at device 0.0 on pci6
miibus0: <MII bus> on bge0
brgphy0: <BCM5906 10/100baseTX PHY> PHY 1 on miibus0
brgphy0:  10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, auto
bge0: Ethernet address: 00:1f:16:34:9e:8c
bge0: [ITHREAD]
pcib7: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 21 at device 22.0 on pci0
pci7: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib7
pcib8: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 22 at device 23.0 on pci0
pci9: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib8
pci9: <network> at device 0.0 (no driver attached)
pcib9: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 24.0 on pci0
pci10: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib9
acpi_lid0: <Control Method Lid Switch> on acpi0
acpi_button1: <Sleep Button> on acpi0
acpi_tz0: <Thermal Zone> on acpi0
acpi_tz1: <Thermal Zone> on acpi0
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> port 0x60,0x64 irq 1 on acpi0
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
kbd0 at atkbd0
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
atkbd0: [ITHREAD]
psm0: <PS/2 Mouse> irq 12 on atkbdc0
psm0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
psm0: [ITHREAD]
psm0: model Generic PS/2 mouse, device ID 0
atrtc0: <AT realtime clock> port 0x70-0x71 on acpi0
battery0: <ACPI Control Method Battery> on acpi0
acpi_acad0: <AC Adapter> on acpi0
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
est0: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu0
p4tcc0: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu0
cpu1: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
est1: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu1
p4tcc1: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu1
pmtimer0 on isa0
orm0: <ISA Option ROM> at iomem 0xcf000-0xd2fff pnpid ORM0000 on isa0
sc0: <System console> at flags 0x100 on isa0
sc0: VGA <16 virtual consoles, flags=0x300>
vga0: <Generic ISA VGA> at port 0x3c0-0x3df iomem 0xa0000-0xbffff on isa0
ata0 at port 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 irq 14 on isa0
ata0: [ITHREAD]
ata1 at port 0x170-0x177,0x376 irq 15 on isa0
ata1: [ITHREAD]
ppc0: parallel port not found.
uart0: <16550 or compatible> at port 0x3f8-0x3ff irq 4 flags 0x10 on isa0
uart0: [FILTER]
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
usbus0: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus1: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
usbus2: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus3: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
ad4: 152627MB <WDC WD1600BEVT-22ZCT0 11.01A11> at ata2-master SATA300
ugen0.1: <nVidia> at usbus0
uhub0: <nVidia OHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
ugen1.1: <nVidia> at usbus1
uhub1: <nVidia EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus1
ugen2.1: <nVidia> at usbus2
uhub2: <nVidia OHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus2
ugen3.1: <nVidia> at usbus3
uhub3: <nVidia EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus3
uhub0: 6 ports with 6 removable, self powered
uhub2: 6 ports with 6 removable, self powered
hdac0: HDA Codec #0: Realtek ALC269
hdac0: HDA Codec #3: NVidia MCP7A HDMI
GEOM: ad4: partition 3 does not start on a track boundary.
GEOM: ad4: partition 3 does not end on a track boundary.
pcm0: <HDA Realtek ALC269 PCM #0 Analog> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac0
pcm1: <HDA NVidia MCP7A HDMI PCM #0 Digital> at cad 3 nid 1 on hdac0
SMP: AP CPU #1 Launched!
Root mount waiting for: usbus3 usbus1
Root mount waiting for: usbus3 usbus1
uhub1: 6 ports with 6 removable, self powered
uhub3: 6 ports with 6 removable, self powered
Root mount waiting for: usbus3 usbus1
Root mount waiting for: usbus3 usbus1
ugen1.2: <BISON Corporation> at usbus1
usb_alloc_device:1624: getting device descriptor at addr 2 failed, USB_ERR_TIMEOUT!
pcm0: <HDA Realtek ALC269 PCM #0 Analog> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac0
pcm1: <HDA NVidia MCP7A HDMI PCM #0 Digital> at cad 3 nid 1 on hdac0
SMP: AP CPU #1 Launched!
Root mount waiting for: usbus3 usbus1
Root mount waiting for: usbus3 usbus1
uhub1: 6 ports with 6 removable, self powered
uhub3: 6 ports with 6 removable, self powered
Root mount waiting for: usbus3 usbus1
Root mount waiting for: usbus3 usbus1
ugen1.2: <BISON Corporation> at usbus1
usb_alloc_device:1624: getting device descriptor at addr 2 failed, USB_ERR_TIMEOUT!
Root mount waiting for: usbus3
Root mount waiting for: usbus3
usbd_req_re_enumerate:1553: getting device descriptor at addr 2 failed, USB_ERR_TIMEOUT!
Root mount waiting for: usbus3
Root mount waiting for: usbus3
usbd_req_re_enumerate:1553: getting device descriptor at addr 2 failed, USB_ERR_TIMEOUT!
ugen3.2: <(null)> at usbus3 (disconnected)
uhub_reattach_port:435: could not allocate new device!
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ad4s1a
Setting hostuuid: fd263400-e541-11de-aaeb-f3c02bb60e22.
Setting hostid: 0x9c3bedca.
```

and pciconf -lv says 


```
none5@pci0:9:0:0:	class=0x028000 card=0x12168086 chip=0x423d8086 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
class      = network
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 15, 2010)

According to iwn(5) (assuming that that is indeed the driver needed for your Intel card), you need to load specific firmware.


```
You also need to select a firmware for your device.  Choose one from:

           device iwn4965fw
           device iwn5000fw
           device iwn5100fw
```

A quick search on my system even produced:

```
/boot/kernel/iwn5150fw.ko
```


----------



## bschmidt (May 16, 2010)

8.0-RELEASE has no support for the 5000 series cards, support will be in 8.1-RELEASE and is currently in 8-STABLE and HEAD. You can use the SVN checkout instructions for now.


----------



## braveduck (May 16, 2010)

Thank you, I should've searched the forums more thoroughly, as I've found it was mentioned in another thread. It works now with the driver from svn. Thanks again.


----------

